
Playstation 4 latest firmware version has been hacked - Ecco
http://wololo.net/2020/07/07/playstation-4-ofw-6-72-fully-exploited-allows-you-to-play-many-hundreds-of-games-dlc-more-than-ofw-5-05-games-include-red-dead-redemption-2-spider-man/
======
jsheard
It's not the latest version, there's a full exploit chain for 6.72, and
partial chain for 7.02 (no usermode entry point to exploit the kernel
escalation yet) and 7.50 already fixed this exploit back in April.

7.02 _was_ the current firmware when the exploit was discovered but the
researcher cashed out $10,000 from Sony's bug bounty program in exchange for
sitting on it until it was fixed.

